# Nazca Paseo framekit ordered



## PaulM (19 Jun 2016)

Now the Metabikes frame has gone, I've ordered a Paseo framekit from Laid Back Bikes. Should be reliable, comfortable, durable and hopefully easy to ride. Nice to have a European made frame. Is it the poor mans Street Machine, or a Street Machine for shorties? Will report back in due course but to my eye the suspension looks better sorted and the bike looks sharper.


----------



## Falco Frank (20 Jun 2016)

Excellent! Looks good....

http://www.velocraft.fi/english/nazca


----------



## Sailorsi (22 Jun 2016)

Hi Paul, I tried the Gaucho whilst I was looking and really loved it, the suspension made it a great ride, very nearly bought one but fell for the Encore at the last minute! I'm sure the Paseo will be a great frame kit. What suspension/ steering did you opt for?


----------



## PaulM (26 Jun 2016)

Hi Si. I've ordered the aerosteer. I like the look and by many accounts they make the steering very easy. Rear suspension is the standard DNM-22, front suspension is planned to be the Toxy lightweight fork. Nazca can't get hold of the carbon Meks with V-bosses anymore. To lighten things up I've specified the sports carbon seat.


----------



## scotbiker (26 Jun 2016)

The Paseo is a nice riding, if a bit heavy, bike that I tried (with the Bacchetta type open cockpit bars) at Laid Back when first looking at 'bents. I think you'll like it. What made you sell the Meta?


----------



## neil earley (26 Jun 2016)

you have to many toys! keep us all updated and enjoy your new bent


----------



## PaulM (27 Jun 2016)

scotbiker said:


> The Paseo is a nice riding, if a bit heavy, bike that I tried (with the Bacchetta type open cockpit bars) at Laid Back when first looking at 'bents. I think you'll like it. What made you sell the Meta?


 
The Meta was great for pottering around but I couldn't maintain any real speed on bumpy, potholed and rutted roads. Shame because the dimensions really suited me and it was brilliant for hill climbing.


----------



## PaulM (27 Jun 2016)

neil earley said:


> you have to many toys! keep us all updated and enjoy your new bent


Maybe. Not sure of the future of my RANS if the Paseo delivers on the communting and touring requirements. I have sold my titanium 8-speed Brompton now.


----------



## PaulM (26 Jul 2016)

The framekit arrived from Laid Back bikes and it is a thing of great beauty in Fire Red. The fork is the Saso/Meks carbon with bosses for V-brakes. The weight seems reasonable given that it came with rear and Lo-rider racks attached. I was surprised to find the upper rear seat/rack support is aluminium - I was expecting it to be steel. The carbon seat is drool worthy and much much lighter than the seat pad. I've been deliberating gearing choices. Thinking of going with a double FD and wide ratio 9-speed RD to keep it simple, light and efficient for now.


----------



## swscotland bentrider (28 Jul 2016)

PaulM said:


> The framekit arrived from Laid Back bikes and it is a thing of great beauty in Fire Red. The fork is the Saso/Meks carbon with bosses for V-brakes. The weight seems reasonable given that it came with rear and Lo-rider racks attached. I was surprised to find the upper rear seat/rack support is aluminium - I was expecting it to be steel. The carbon seat is drool worthy and much much lighter than the seat pad. I've been deliberating gearing choices. Thinking of going with a double FD and wide ratio 9-speed RD to keep it simple, light and efficient for now.


Some years back I had a Paseo. Very good egonomics. A bit heavy but on badly surfaced roads it handled brilliantly. Used in on a tour of the Western Isles and it conducted itself perfectly. You get used to the weight and then barely notice it. I have always though a 'light' build such as you are proposing would make a serious challenger to the Streetmachine.


----------



## PaulM (19 Feb 2017)

Paseo right



__ PaulM
__ 20 Feb 2017



Built from frameset. Cromo frame handmade in the Netherlands

















Paseo left



__ PaulM
__ 20 Feb 2017



Carbon forks and carbon seat





Today was the first time turning the pedals. First impressions: very easy to ride, stable and very controllable. The suspension is excellent. The ride height is adjustable by moving the rear shock between 3 slots. A side effect of adjusting the height is to alter the headtube angle. Having started it on the lowest position (highest seat, steepest headtube) I moved it the mid position to slow the steering down. The aero bars (aka open cockpit) provide great control and make signalling easy but I can't pedal through tight turns because of leg interference with the bars and riser. However I can still make tight turns ok whilst coasting. Another reason for not pedalling during tight turns is heel strike. It's easy to sit up and paddle the bike to complete a U-turn.

Stepping over the seat is a little tricky, but I recall also initially having problems with my Giro 20 and Metabikes. The seat curves up to put the head in an upright position. I was relieved to find the BB height did not feel high once riding. Gearing is about right. I have a 30-39-52 Ultegra triple on the front and a 12-36 cassette on the back. I might need lower at times but the balance would probably get too difficult. Sheldon Brown's gear calculator gives a range of 20.7" to 107.8". On the middle ring I get a very useable 26.9" to 80.8". I might switch to a sturmey archer cs-rf3 so that I can change when stationary - can't make up my mind on that one.

Summary - I like it and look forward to getting some miles in on it. I bought it as a tourer, hence the low rider rack. It should be ok on a train although it is quite a long machine. Not as long as my RANS but longer than the Metabikes and Giro I think.


----------



## neil earley (10 May 2017)

Any updates on your new bent!!


----------



## PaulM (10 May 2017)

Not a lot. Had other priorities and been ill with a respiratory problem. On my 2nd ride the Paseo jammed in 2nd gear with the RD colliding with the 12-36 cassette. So I changed it for an 11-34 one, and much to my surprise that had the RD contacting 1st gear. So change it again to an 11-32 one, also changed the rings to 28-39-50 to try to recover a bit of the bottom end. Third ride showed it was all working well. I weighed it at 41lbs which is reasonable with the double racks, mudguards and kickstand. It doesn't feel that heavy when riding it. Since that I've gone back to riding my RANS Stratus XP, mainly because I'm comfortable commuting on it in busy traffic. I need to get some spare time at the weekend for more rides on the Paseo. The XP is really impressing me at the moment. Oddly I think I may have more chance of fitting it in the car than the Paseo with it's rigid aerobars.Might be worth trying some Bacchetta steering parts on the Paseo since the B-Pivot allows the bars to be folded.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (11 May 2017)

I am off to Laid Back next week and was hoping he had a Gaucho to play on, though I think I might be unlucky. As I only live a few miles from you [Hill Head] I would appreciate being able to drool at the Paseo when I get back-if that was possible.


----------



## PaulM (11 May 2017)

I'm sure David must have one of the Gauchos in stock. You're very welcome to come and have a look at my Paseo and have a play if you are a similar size. Just message me and we'll sort something out.


----------



## Scoosh (11 May 2017)

PaulM said:


> I'm sure David must have one of the Gauchos in stock. You


He's not showing as having a demo one, atm ...


----------



## Sailorsi (13 May 2017)

DaddyPaddey said:


> I am off to Laid Back next week and was hoping he had a Gaucho to play on, though I think I might be unlucky. As I only live a few miles from you [Hill Head] I would appreciate being able to drool at the Paseo when I get back-if that was possible.


I loved the Gaucho when I had a play at Laid Back, the suspension is solid but removes all the road bumps, definitely a plus for this area. Hope you get chance to ride one as it's an awesome machine. If I had room for another bent I would consider one for regular commutes.


----------



## PaulM (1 Jul 2017)

The Paseo frame has nowhere to fit a bottle cage, so I've used the Elite VIP bottle cage strips available from Halfords.












bottle cage 1



__ PaulM
__ 1 Jul 2017


















bottle cage 2



__ PaulM
__ 1 Jul 2017


----------



## PaulM (2 Jul 2017)

Tried to go for a decent ride this evening but got a puncture (glass in the rear tyre) so had to cut it short. At least the Paseo is easy to stand upside down on its aerobars to remove the rear wheel. I must get a better mini-pump - difficult to get a good grip on the Crank Bros one I have. Had difficulty getting the tyre to 40 psi. Any mini-pump recommendations? I'd appreciate something with a hose attachment, having to hold the pump to the valve is rather challenging.

Anyhow, other than that I enjoy the truncated ride. I've been riding the RANS and Thorn so it felt vey odd at first with a relatively steeply reclined seat. However it's an easy bike to launch and to ride uphill because it is so well balanced at low speed. It's a very different ride from the RANS. The question is whether or not I can get as comfortable in traffic with it as I am with the RANS.


----------



## PaulM (9 Jul 2017)

I managed that longer ride today. Before heading out I'd swapped out the Racer tyres for a Grand Prix on the front and a Kojak on the rear, both pumped to 85 psi - with suspension I thought it made sense to pumped them harder than I would otherwise. I also discovered that having tight QRs does affect a wheel's spin so slacked them off a bit. It certainly rolled well on the new tyres but I found the steering too light so will put the Racer back on the front. I chickened out on a long straight downhill resorting to the brakes and finding it hard to hold a line.A 28mm tyre is too thin for my liking on the front, and the 40mm Racer is perhaps too wide. Which leaves the Kojak or the Marathon Plus I guess.


----------



## fatjel (11 Jul 2017)

Well done on the ride ,how far you go?
Interested in your tyre issues,
I have 1.75 marathon pluses on cos I had them in the shed
Was planning to change to 28mm 
Given how much trouble I have going in a straight line maybe I'll stick with the Marathons


----------



## PaulM (11 Jul 2017)

It wasn't that far, only around 20 miles and covered very slowly. I've ordered a 1.35" Marathon plus to try on the front. The 1.75" versions must be rather heavy, My Giro came with 32mm Kwests but I found the ride too harsh so I changed to Racers at around 50F/70R psi. Some tests are showing the Marathon Greenguards to roll better than the Racers, and of course more puncture resistant so I'd be tempted to try those but 40mm is the narrowest available in 406 I think whereas for the rear there's a 32mm one.


----------



## PaulM (13 Jul 2017)

Marathon Plus 35-406 tyre arrived. Doesn't feel too heavy at all and tread's not as thick as I was expecting. So tried putting it on an Alex DA 16 rim and it just won't go. That's the first tyre that's beaten me in more than 8 years. I'll try it on a Velocity Aeroheat rim.


----------



## fatjel (13 Jul 2017)

I often use 28 greenguard marathons on my roadbikes and they do roll really well imho
Changed the trike from marathon + to trykers last year and the only difference I felt was a lightening of my wallet
Never punctured one either so I'm a big fan of marathons unless you want light weight


----------



## PaulM (14 Jul 2017)

I got the Marathon plus mounted on the Velocity rim without any tools, although it was a bit of a struggle. Was surprised to see a minimum inflation pressure of 65psi specified on side of the tyre. I put in 80 just to make sure it was mounted properly. Need to decide about a Greenguard tyre for the rear or not.


----------



## PaulM (16 Jul 2017)

I did another decent ride today. The Marathon Plus on the front was a success, I had it inflated to 75 psi, and the Kojak on the rear at 85 psi. There was one beast of a hill where I had to get off and push but otherwise ok. I need to bring the boom in a bit, I think I'm over-extending and sliding down the seat. Maybe push it in by 2cm. Found that I had the seat on the most reclined setting. No wonder I was cutting through the air so nicely. I will raise it because the body angle feels too open.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (17 Jul 2017)

Which was the 'beast of a hill' Paul, the backside of Portsdown?


----------



## PaulM (17 Jul 2017)

It was the climb from Chalton, passed Butser farm, up to the A3. A white knuckle ride in the other direction


----------



## PaulM (22 Jul 2017)

So I pushed the boom in by 15mm. This resulted in more chain wrap at the RD and more seriously the FD fouling the power side chain tube. So I split the chain and found a small section of 4 links in the chain run with quick links at each end so I removed this section, and then got to work on cutting the chain tube down. Unfortunately whilst I'd tied shoe lace to one end of the chain, I lost the other end and had to spend 30 grubby minutes feeding it back through. So reconnected the chain, put the bike on the stand and ran through the gears only to find there wasn't enough chain for the large-large combination. Bizaarely it was 4 links short so I reinstalled the section I had just removed. Thought I was done but noticed that the lower chain tube was fouling the rear brake and brake noodle when on the granny ring. Which explains the rattle I've been getting from the RD when on the smallest chain ring. There's no obvious soluion to this. Changing to a disk brake or to an IGH would solve it but I don't really want to go there, although I have previously considered a dual-drive. I could try a reversible V-brake so the noodle is on the non-chain side but the cable end might still interfere with the chain tube. I wondered about dropping the chain but that won't work with the suspension fork. Or I could put up with the rattle now I know the cause and that it's only with the granny ring. Will ponder on it.


----------



## fatjel (22 Jul 2017)

I've been there with the tubes on my trike ..Nightmare.
I've never really resolved the chain issues on the trike
One of the reasons I used the gears I have on the Giro
the Zee crankset is a mtb size so I put all the spacers on the drive side
This and having only one chain ring keeps the chain away from the frame a bit
I'm using discs for now so no brakes to get in the way at the back


----------



## PaulM (23 Jul 2017)

Yes, chain-lines can be tricky on SWBs. Discs simplify matters but I've never really liked them - got BB7s on my Catrike and had them on my Metabikes. I do have a 26" disc wheel so I would just need a caliper but that means downgrading from my current Mavic rim with titanium XTR hub.
My problem is only when the RD is in its rearmost upper position, so a dual drive with a long cage derailleur and chain kept short would be ok. I actually have an SA CS-RF3 available to build into a rim.
Or go the full IGH route with a chain tensioner. Alfine 8 is gappy, Alfine 11 seems to have control cable issues, Rohloff is expensive, NuVinci is heavy and inefficient.
Hmmm, think it's disc brake or the CS-RF3. The disk brake is the more performance solution, the CS-RF3 is the utiltiy (change gear when stationary) option. If i was really after perfomance then a fixed unicrown fork with dropped return chain line would be the option - and this might work fine given that I can in effect adjust the head tube angle via the ride height adjustement to compensate for the lowered front end. So it would reduce weight, improve efficiency and lower the seat height (am struggling a little to mount and dismount currently) but I would lose the front suspension. The dual suspension is really lovely and provides some safety with all the potholes around.Choices, choices, choices .....


----------



## PaulM (23 Jul 2017)

Sorted! Solution was a zip tie around the chain tube and around the stabilising bar of the low-rider racks to hold the chain tube below the V-brake. I ran the bike through all the gears repeatedly and it worked brilliantly because it still allows the chain tube to move laterally. Glad I hadn't spent time and money on the other things I had contemplated


----------



## PaulM (24 Jul 2017)

I completed the same circuit today. Measured it with a cycle app and it's 16 miles, which I completed in a moving time of 1hr 41 mins, an average of about 9.6 mph. That's below the 11mph averages I used to do on my ICE Sprint. I'll try and do the same course with my Stratus XP later in the week. The steep hill defeated me again though I got further up before pushing. The gearing is about right. Found stopping and starting easier with the more upright seat, and descended more securely now the boom is pushed in a bit. I ride with platform pedals - not ideal on a SWB for climbing and descending. I very much enjoyed the ride. Maybe next time I'll be able to "go for it".


----------



## PaulM (25 Jul 2017)

Did the same course today on the Stratus XP at just under an average of 12mph. Used cyclometer to record the ride, but it had defaulted to metric. Distance 26.6km, avg speed 19.1kph, max speed 44.7kph, with 366m of climbing. The gearing, rear wheel size and rear tyre are the same on the XP as on the Paseo but the cranks are longer: 165mm on the XP vs 148mm on the Paseo. Interestingly on a slight downhill gradient I was able to pull a taller gear on the Paseo, presumably because of better aerodynamics - assuming the wind wasn't more against me today. Will have to give it a go on the Catrike.


----------



## PaulM (3 Nov 2018)

I have reconfigured my Paseo. Some photos here, https://photos.app.goo.gl/fGHyYEEofiizHoLY8

The carbon Meks suspension fork was replaced with a fixed unicrown cro-mo fork, mainly to lower the front end to make mounting and dismounting easier. Replacement fork 600g lighter but this is offset by having a 50mm BA front tyre. Built a new wheel for this with a wider rim, a Halo SUB-4 (very very nice rim), a Shimano 105 hub, and 32 plain guage spokes.

New rear wheel: SA CS-RK3 hub, Mavic XC-717 disc rim, 36-spokes double butted. Marathon Greenguard 32-559 tyre. Done to allow gear changes when stationary. Really want to avoid punctures with an IGH, hence GG tyre, narrowish to keep weight down.

Rear Tektro Aquila cable disc brake. Done to fix interference between chain and V-brake. (Preferred to BB7 - lighter and easier to fit. Disc pads just as big.)

Stronglight Junior 150mm compact double crankset, 38T inner ring, Spa chainring guard outer. With TA Axix 107mm titanium BB. Done to tidy front ent and reduce weight, plus reduced Q-factor (maybe 155mm).

Really pleased with all the components. The SA hub is not as useful as I hoped for since a change down from middle to bottom is only a 25% reduction. Found the best idea is to change down on the cassette anyway in prepration to stop, maybe to fourth, and then use the hub if I do stop to make the restarting easier. Hub is silent and gear changes are slick but the trigger shifter works the opposite to a derailleur with thumb to change down rather than up - which has caught me out on occassion.

All the components chosen with weight in mind but I'm afraid the whole thing is coming out at around 42lbs, though that's with guards, rack, kickstand, bottle cage etc. I really love the look and the quality of the bike, however the recline is about 5 degrees more than I would like. So jury still out on how long I keep it. I would like to try a fork with a small offset to allow me to alter the suspension geometry and raise the seat. So if any one knows where I can get a 20" fork with a long 1-1/8 inch steerer and small offset then please let me know.

EDIT: current fork offset is between 35 and 40mm, so not exactly large. This is giving a trail of about 60-65mm. These measurements are not easy!

EDIT2: Tried measuring fork rake and wheel trail again. I'd say the rake was 40mm and the trail goes from 65mm with the ride height in the low postion to 45mm with the ride height in the high position. The high position gives me the more upright recline I want, so I shall keep it on that and see how I get on with the 45mm of trail. With this, the BB height is down to 62cm making stopping and starting easier. This is a couple of inches less than a Grasshopper and about 3" less than an Origami.


----------



## PaulM (28 Jan 2019)

Some recent photos here, https://photos.app.goo.gl/XStmKvjXvXSWYXeo7 I've added a piece of camping mat at the top of the seat to make a more upright seating position and to reduce the amount of lumbar support. I was getting backache. Planning some changes.

I have decided to remove the SA CS-RK3 and return to derailleurs only, which is a lot of work to put it back to where it was. Except I'm going to try a compact double and a shadow derailleur so I can use the 12-36T 9-speed cassette I tried previously but which wasn't compatible with the SRAM RD. The idea being that the large ring will be for "normal" riding including starting, and the small ring will be for climbing. Will change the twist grip for an Alivio trigger shifter to accomodate the RD. The shifter has a display so I should know how many thumb pushes to get down into first gear for starting. (Never more than 3 and usually just 2.) . I will re-install the wheel with the XTR hub in order to get the quick pawl engagement for easy starting. My main worry is whether interference between the rear v-brake and the return chain tube causes aggravation. I've ordered some Jagwire flexible brake noodles to hopefully avoid interference with the noodle though I can't remember exactly what the issue was.


----------



## PaulM (8 Apr 2019)

Another update. I have reverted to derailleurs as described above. Have a 30/42 double with a 12-36 cassette. And gone back to V-brakes. I have folding tyres front and rear: a Maxxis DTH 38-40 on the front and a Panaracer Pasela Protite 32-599 on the rear. Weight has come down to 39lbs (below 18Kg). I did a few weekend rides before using it on my commute to work today. Think I have finally reached the end of the adaptations to suit me. The seat mod to reduce lumbar support works, the double chainset works, the tyres are quick and comfy, and the fixed fork is manageable. I'm sorting out a light mount for the boom. No futher changes planned to the bike. I will give some thought to strap on luggage for touring though.

EDIT: Can't believe it's taken me two years to get there!

PS. The interference between chain tube and rear v-brake has gone with the installation of the Deore Shadow RD which has a longer cage than the SRAM x9.


----------



## PaulM (28 Apr 2019)

Decided to try the 49-406 Maxxis DTH tyre on the Halo Sub4 rim instead of the 38-406 version on the Velocity Aeroheat rim. The weight penalty of the change is 235g, combination of wider rim, tyre and inner tube. Made the change to see what difference it makes to shock absorption with my fixed fork. I ran the tyre today at 40psi whereas I use 60 psi in the 38mm verson, It was more comfortable and the extra weight and small change in head tube angle made the steering less light. Previously it was a bit too light for my taste. Light steering is to be expect with a 20" unsuspended front wheel. Think I will try increasing the pressure to 45 psi to see if it quickens the bike. The bike felt a bit les lively with the change, not a slug but less lively.


----------



## PaulM (18 Jun 2019)

I've reverted to the 38-406 Maxxis tyre on the lighter rim. The weight , lateral resistance and scrub with the wider tyre was too much penalty for a bit more comfort. Just come back from a week in Holland. The bike was faultless handling its load in 35mph cross winds. Now interested in getting it into audax mode, so semi-aero rims and more weight reduction being planned :-)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jun 2019)

The Nazca bikes are nice but those long steel tubes and suspension means there is a limit to how light you can make them. The Fuego is a similar weight and if you ever lift the bike with both wheels off, you'll know why.


----------



## PaulM (19 Jun 2019)

True but it fits me so well. Also any improvement is worth having, no matter what the baseline. Removing guards, rack and kickstand would make a big difference but I'm not prepared to compromise functionality. It feels quite sporty and taking another couple of lbs off will help further.


----------

